
California ordered to disclose students' protected personal information - sampsonetics
http://www.cde.ca.gov/nr/ne/yr16/yr16rel15.asp
======
sampsonetics
Quoting from the court order: "Failure either to submit a Objection Form or
letter to the Court by April 1, 2016 will be deemed a waiver of your right to
object to the disclosure of your or your child’s protected personal
information and records as described above."

And yet it doesn't actually say that "objecting" will prevent them from
disclosing anything.

